# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Bạn biết tìm xe hơi điện trẻ em giá rẻ ở đâu chưa?

## vietthuonggroup

Là món đồ chơi hoạt động bằng điện năng nên cục sạc xe máy điện trẻ em đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình vận hành xe. Nắm rõ nguyên lý hoạt động và một số lưu ý khác sẽ giúp bạn sử dụng xe máy điện trẻ em an toàn, dài lâu, tránh các hỏng hóc không đáng có.

Bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em có công dụng gì?


Mua chiếc xe máy điện cho bé ngoài chiếc xe hoàn chỉnh với đầy đủ linh kiện được lắp đặt thì bạn còn 1 thiết bị đi kèm đó là bộ sạc điện cho xe. Phụ kiện này nạp có nhiệm vụ napfj năng lượng, xe có chạy được hay không phụ thuộc vào năng lượng điện được nạp từ bộ sạc này. 

 Bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em 

Bộ sạc điện giúp biến nguồn điện có điện áp cao thành nguồn điện có điện áp phù hợp với chiếc xe hơi điện của bé. Sau mỗi lần sử dụng thì bạn cần phải nạp điện cho xe, pin sẽ có đèn báo hiệu đỏ khi yếu nên bạn hãy lưu ý sạc điện.  
Trong quá trình sử dụng, bộ sạc rất dễ thất lạc và hỏng hóc do bảo quản không kỹ. Vì thế, để không tốn kém tiền mua bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em bạn nên dành một vị trí nhất định để cất dây sạc, tránh những nơi ẩm ướt để bộ sạc không bị rò rỉ. 

Hướng dẫn dùng bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em

Khi mới mua về bạn nên sạc 3 lần trong khoảng 8-10 tiếng đồng hồ và những lần sau thì sạc đầy khi có báo hiệu xanh là được. Nếu một thời gian không sử dụng thì 3 tháng bạn nên sạc để ắc quy và bộ sạc không bị hư. 
Lưu ý: Lúc mới mua về chưa nên sạc ngay, hãy để bé chạy trong vài tiếng đồng hồ cho hết cạn pin có sẵn trong xe rồi hãy sạc. 

Các ông bố, bà mẹ nên lưu ý khi cho bé chạy xe, hãy theo dõi lượng pin để sạc kịp thời. Không nên để pin cạn kiệt đến mức tắt máy mới đi sạc, vì như thế sẽ vô tình làm hỏng động cơ và làm ắc quy bị dễ bị cháy, chai pin….

Và nên nhớ, khi cắm sạc thì để cho đầy pin hẳn rồi mới đem ra sử dụng. Rất nhiều người cắm chưa đầy đã đem dùng rồi vào cắm tiếp, đấy là cách khiến bộ sạc và bình ắc quy của bạn bị chai pin sớm đấy. Hãy lưu ý điều này nhé! 

Khi bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em có dấu hiệu hỏng, cắm điện không vào thì bạn có thể xử lý như sau:

+ Nếu bộ sạc bị hỏng: Hãy đến những cửa hàng bán phụ tùng đồ xe hơi điện mua ngay bộ sạc tương ứng. Thường thì nguồn là 6v thì bạn có thể mua sạc 6-8v còn loại xe điện chạy ác quy 12v thì mua sạc 12-15v. .

+ Nếu ắc quy bị hỏng: Thay ngay bình ắc quy mới với tần số vôn đúng như bình cũ.

Sử dụng sạc đúng cách để xe chạy được lâu bền nhất

Bạn nên nhớ một số lưu ý sau khi dùng sạc cho xe máy điện để xe có thời gian sử dụng lâu nhất: 
+Khi sạc hãy cắm điện vào ổ trước rồi cắm đầu còn lại vào xe. Khi rút thì ngược lại, làm như thế này thì xe sẽ tránh tình trạng bị xung điện dẫn đến việc hỏng hóc sạc.

+ Khi sạc điện cần để nơi khô ráo và tuyệt đối tránh xa tầm với của bé
+ Nếu phát hiện bộ sạc điện có vấn đề lạ không nên tự ý kiểm tra sửa chữa mà nên mang đến cơ sở bảo hành để nhân viên kiểm tra và xử lý. 

Chiếc xe không thể thiếu bộ sạc xe máy điện trẻ em, nếu có hư hỏng bạn phải tìm cửa hàng bán đồ phụ tùng xe hơi điện trẻ em uy tín mua ngay để chiếc xe có thể tiếp tục hoạt động. Xem thêm: https://kidscar123.com/xe-may-dien-tre-em

----------

